# New Member



## Nicki's Human (Aug 28, 2021)

Hello, all. My name is Charlene & I'm the caregiver of Miss Nicole (Nicki) Rogers. She's a (now) 9-month old domestic shorthair, with the personality of a hard-headed 2-yr old, most days. But, she's VERY loveable. I received her, when she was almost 3 months old, as a gift from a friend, who raises cats, as a hobby. She reminds me, a LOT, of the cat that I had, until I was 13 yrs old. But, Nicki's not AS affectionate as he was. Although she DOES like to hop on my bed, VERY early, in the morning, & curl up against my chest, or back, to sleep. After I had her fixed, in June, I would take her in the bathroom, to use the litter box, because she wasn't going, on her own, while she still had to wear the cone. Now, whenever I go to the bathroom, she creeps in, behind me, & lays on the floor, until I'm done.

Now that she's closer to a yr old, I'm noticing that she eats more (often) & learned, the hard way, that she likes grits, rotisserie chicken & potatoes. When I've tried to feed her fruit, she just sniffs it or plays with it, before walking away. I only feed her wet food ~1/month (after she gets a bath) & Temptations treats, once in a blue moon. She, mostly, only eats dry kitten formula food and drinks plenty of fresh, distilled water.

So far, so good


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Love the mustache.

I don't know if I understand correctly. Are you saying you feed your cat rotisserie chicken, grits, and potatoes every day and only give her cat food once a month?

If so, please change that right away. Grits, chicken and potatoes are _not_ a good diet for a cat at all. By feeding that you are failing to give her essential nutrients, minerals, and vitamins that cats require for their health. Don't try to feed her fruit or veges, as that is unnatural for a cat to eat. If she doesn't get those essential nutrients that all cats need she will be very likely to develop health problems.

Please get her some high quality cat food and start feeding her that!

Go to CatFoodAdvisor.com and read their recommendations for the best cat foods, and you will learn in that process not only what to buy to feed her but also how to read labels on cat food so you can give her the right essential nutrition.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

PS.......if you mean you are giving her dry cat food, and only giving her wet food once a month, please change that as well because cats need to get wet food in order to get enough moisture in their diet.
Sorry if I misinterpreted, above. As I said, not sure I understood correctly.


----------



## Nicki's Human (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes, you misunderstood. She's only eaten each of the human foods once, and only the bland chicken was intentional. The other foods she snuck & ate (potatoes fell on the floor, while I was cooking & the grits were on the plate, but I guess I didn't move it away, fast enough, because she snatched the little bit that was left & chewed it, very fast) and, per the vet's instructions, wet cat food shouldn't be fed to her, too often. At her next appt, I'll revisit the frequency of wet food feedings.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I am not a vet, but I definitely question your vet's advice not to feed wet food to the cat too often. Cats really need to get wet food so that they get enough moisture in their food, since many of them do not tend to drink adequate water, and keeping a cat very well hydrated is a good way to keep the cat healthy. Also, dry kibble is mostly carbohydrates, which do not benefit the cat the way that meat protein does. I suggest that you research this online, by going to accredited veterinary websites and reading what they have to say about it.
Here's one to get you started:








Canned or dry food: What’s better for cats?


Is feeding canned or dry food better for cats?




www.veterinarypracticenews.com


----------

